# Changing transformer in Juno IC 44N



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

For most can lights I've come across, if you pull the trim, you'll be able to see screws that hold the can to the bottom plate of the housing. Remove those screws, pull the can down, then you'll be able to get at the junction box inside, and usually the transformer is mounted to the inside (facing can hole) cover plate of that box. Then you can release the cover plate, undo the splice, and pull the plate with transformer attached through the hole in the ceiling. Now I never said any of that will be easy, as a 4" hole in the ceiling is in my opinion just enough for the manufacturer to get away with calling that junction box "accessible". But it is possible. Doing 20 of them sounds like my idea of a nice day in hell.

Also keep in mind that removing the transformer and rewiring the housing as you describe will void its listing.


----------



## Chip F (Mar 14, 2017)

There areally no screws.


----------



## 746 Watts (Nov 13, 2016)

I had the same thing with Juno, a mix of IC 44 and TC 44. There was about 80 of them to deal with, and we decided MR-16 LED bulbs instead of bypassing or removing the transformers. The ones that I did dig in to were the TC like this which were easy to access everything: 

http://www.junolightinggroup.com/product-family.aspx?name=JR-TC44&xtmc=juno tc44&xtcr=1

I did just pull the can straight down like B-Nabs said but those were the TC. The IC ones I can't remember if I took them apart to look which had the square enclosure around the can like here:

http://www.junolightinggroup.com/product-family.aspx?name=JR-IC44


----------



## Chip F (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks guys. I see the the TC has screws but the IC doesn't have any. I don't want to make a mess. My gut tells me that I should pull down and twist. I would love to hear from a frequent Juno installer.


----------



## 746 Watts (Nov 13, 2016)

It was a while ago that I was working on them, so I hope I am remembering it right for you. I may have the models mixed up the one you have might be the easier one work inside and access. But listen to your gut and don't compromise the drywall if you're concerned. I remember it being a tight fit, and remember it coming straight down with a bit of twisting unless there were spring arm clips that need to be released which I may be forgetting about.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

I believe I have done this a year or so ago. Pull down the cylinder insert of the ic44, open the junction box and unwire the 120v from the transformer, use the insert of an IC1 and the wiring and thermal overload with it, wire the insert of the IC1 to the 120v of the ic44 housing, clip the thermal overload onto the inside of the housing where the old one was, slide the IC1 insert into the ic44 housing, install led trim.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Look at the Line Art for the IC44N HERE

The easiest and quickest solution is to buy self contained 12V LED MR-16 
lamps.


----------

